# dcc track feed wires



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

from the bus what is the longest a track feed wire can be ? using 22 awg for feed wire . ( I have read 12 to 18 inches ) can you go longer if necessary ?
mike


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

yes, you can easily go twice as long ..
average maximum power draw is 1 amp, solid 22 awg wire is 5 amp limit, stranded is [4 to 6 strands] is 2.4 amp, personally i wouldn't go more than three feet or so, but that's me ..


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*thank you*

that helps , I have enough terminals to feed every 2 ft then . I was testing some track to see how diesel would run , it died about 6 ft from where I alligator clipped juice to the track .
mike


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mike

There is something wrong if a loco goes dead
six feet down a test track. Even with alligator
clips there should be good electrical conductivity
for way more than 6 feet.

Check the track and loco wheels to make sure
they are clean then check any joiners in the
test length.

It's almost a standard recommendation to have
a track drop every six feet or so. Every two
feet is overkill.

Don


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*track jointers*

you were right , had some crappy joiners on layout . will replace ,doing dummy layout and just wanted check how engine would run thru the section I had laid . ill will do as suggested as far as feeders go.
mike


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Not sure. There are a few guys here who claim to only use track joiners for years on their garage layouts with no problems.
Myself, I do the overkill and solder drop leads to every piece of track. I only use track joiners to keep the track aligned.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

D&J Railroad said:


> Not sure. There are a few guys here who claim to only use track joiners for years on their garage layouts with no problems.
> Myself, I do the overkill and solder drop leads to every piece of track. I only use track joiners to keep the track aligned.


I guess its the same amount of soldering.


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*track joiners*

the one thing I've noticed is there doesn't seem to be any consistency from one joiner to the next as far as force needed to slide on the tracks . trying to find a good way to tighten if too loose .
mike


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2019)

I like to use a feeder for every two pieces of flex track that has solder joiners. Also a feeder after every diverting route of a turnout, especially if they are spur tracks.

Greg


----------

